
Google Launches Chrome Extension to Block Websites from Search Results - acconrad
http://mashable.com/2011/02/14/google-personal-blocklist-chrome/
======
l0nwlf
Google should have launched one for Firefox too. Anyway the likes of experts-
exchange etc will take a hit now.

